

Why big companies cannot innovate - katchja
http://steveblank.com/2013/02/23/why-big-companies-cant-innovate/

======
stevekwan
I understand where the article is coming from, but I don't agree with this as
a blanket statement. There are way too many counterexamples of big companies
doing incredible things.

